# HPV vaccine



## MeanMom (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anybody's daughter (diabetic or not) had a reaction to this? The leaflet listed fatigue and slightly raised temp as possibilities, but K had the first dose last Tuesday and felt awful on Thursday and Friday. Thought she was getting the flu Had to have two days off just when I had got her back to school and missed appointment with school councellor
Can I expect the same again with the other two doses or was it just the first one that reacted? Really doesn't need any more days off school


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi MeanMom

I've taken the liberty to ask your question on the "children with diabetes" list. I have changed the text slightly. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Monica, that's a good idea

(after Speaking to you on FB yesterday my iPod decided to delete FB - can't re load it  - will have to fire up the PC or Ks laptop to check I'm still there)


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Thanks Monica, that's a good idea
> 
> (after Speaking to you on FB yesterday my iPod decided to delete FB - can't re load it  - will have to fire up the PC or Ks laptop to check I'm still there)



oh noooo, I'm going to have a look right now


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2011)

You're still on my Friends list


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2011)

First Reply:

C had the HPV vaccine and didn't have any reaction to it, or none that I could pinpoint as her levels are always erratic.

And my eldest daughter (not diabetic) also had the vaccine and no reaction


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2011)

Some more replies:

 *  K had this last year and felt awful for a couple of days after each one and said her arm really hurt. She managed to pass out completely after the second does half an hour after having it and landed herself in A&E and had the third dose in hospital but had no problems other than feeling grotty for a couple of days and slightly raised BG'S. 

*   Both my daughters have had it with no effect that I noticed


*  L had it last school year - no problems - apart from all the fuss the girls    made about 1 injection!


If there  are any more, I'll post their answers tomorrow.


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Monica

Looks like there isnt much effect on Diabeties side (which to be fair is what DSN told me before K had it) but that any 'other' reaction can be expected from at least the 2nd dose as well

Afraid K did have a little smile to herself at the fuss some of the others made and showed off to the nurse about injecting herself 'at least four times a day'  It's funny - you would think she would have been less keen to go in that day given recent events but she really wanted to go and have the jab and went to school with hardly a wobble. Think that proves she not 'school avoiding'


----------



## Monica (Oct 14, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Thanks Monica
> 
> Looks like there isnt much effect on Diabeties side (which to be fair is what DSN told me before K had it) but that any 'other' reaction can be expected from at least the 2nd dose as well
> 
> Afraid K did have a little smile to herself at the fuss some of the others made and showed off to the nurse about injecting herself 'at least four times a day'  It's funny - you would think she would have been less keen to go in that day given recent events but she really wanted to go and have the jab and went to school with hardly a wobble. Think that proves she not 'school avoiding'



Definitely not "school avoiding". I'm glad that the fuss the other girls made about a little injection was making her feel better in herself.

I've had a couple of more replies and they said the same, not much effect on them apart maybe slightly higher glucose levels


----------

